# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [AVAILABLE] [Available] 3D Modeling and 3D Printing!

## mechaprint

Hello,

I have 3D modeling and 3D printing services available. My website https://mechaprint.net/blog has some examples of previous projects.

Please contact me with any project details. Usually I can reply with a solution or quote within 1 day.

 :Smile:

----------


## Casper

Hello,

Are you interested being part of building an alternative to 3dhubs?

----------


## mechaprint

Hi Casper,  I would be interested in such a project.

----------


## adam steve

really liked your work. way to go

----------


## mechaprint

Hi Adam Steve. Glad to hear it. 

We are always trying to work on something interesting. Hopefully we will have some big announcements later this year!

----------


## hale

Hi, I have a small part that I would need printed on a high resolution SLA printer, ASAP, if interested  :Smile:  Please let me know. I have the .stl files all ready to go and sized to fit a 145x145mm print surface. It's for a physical therapy shoe I am manufacturing, happy to pay cash and I can send you a pair in return for the help. Thanks

----------

